

Ask HN: Anyone blogging about their new niche web app? - robinwarren

Hi HN, I'm wondering if there are any HNers out there just starting a new niche web app as a side (or full time) project. And is anyone blogging about their experiences?
======
studentreport
I'm not blogging but we are a new niche start up targeting the school sector
in the UK, <http://www.studentreport.co.uk>

If you know of any teachers/schools that'll benefit from an app like this, do
pass it on.

------
147
I'm a college student working on a niche web app, a multiple choice test maker
for teachers. Dev blog: <http://www.deveneur.com> App: <http://www.girps.com>

